# Polygonum sp. ‘Kawagoeanum’ ?



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I received this plant as Polygonum sp. ‘Kawagoeanum’. Can anyone either confirm or deny this?  I'm pretty sure it is not the 'Sao Paolo' and will try and post a pic of both plants together.

Also, is that a flower at the tip of the stem? If so, I would assume it easily flowers under water since I haven't done anything special for the plant. Should I leave it on the plant or remove it? 

Thanks

edit: Forgot to mention, in the second pic, the 'Sao Paolo' is on the left and the 'Kawagoeanum' is on the right.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I have this too, named the same thing (not going to type that out!).

Pretty plant.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, I wasn't going to try and type it either...that's what cut and paste is for 

Thanks for the ID confirmation Error.

Can you tell if that is a flower forming? does this plant tend to flower underwater?


----------

